# Interesting T3 blood work



## carvegio (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I have been using 25mcg T3 for a while. I found summer a bit hard and was extra sweaty and the heat got to me more than usual. I had a feeling my T3 was high. I decided to drop down to 12.5mcg and I waited 16 days and did some blood work - ranges in brackets:

TSH: 2.07 (0.27 - 4.2)

Free T4: 16.1 (12.0 - 22.0)

Free T3: 7.1 (3.1 - 6.8)

I have slightly high T3 with a fully active thyroid. My TSH is usually 1.5 to 2.0 - but it varies a lot and can move quickly. Free T4 is slightly lower than I would like it but not surprising given the extra external use of T3 - tbh it is usually around 18 so not far off. It may come up if I give it another few weeks. A lot of broscience suggests 12.5mcg will shut down the thyroid and you will have less than normal levels etc - which is not true for me. Although, your results may vary!

I plan to stay here for a few months and then retest, then come at year end and will retest to see how the recovery goes.

Hopefully you guys find it useful and if anyone else has any blood work would be good to see.

Thanks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you using unipharma mate.


----------



## carvegio (Jan 15, 2014)

No using alpha pharma (generic indian chemist stuff). My brother hated their arimidex (couldn't find the sweet spot and went back to wildcat) but the T3 seems spot on.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

This is very interesting actually  @carvegio would you mind if I (possibly) linked this thread and/or copy-pasted these blood results in my T3 FAQ at some point? I've long suspected from my research and long since said to many others on this forum that a low dose of T3 will only replace what's already there (in giving examples of how some people will notice a dramatic difference in using 50mcg whereas those already blessed/cursed with a fast metabolism may notice only little effect), and if the dose of T3 is low enough that your body's own supply of T3 is only partially replaced then the thyroid still needs to be active to make up the rest. I've put together a chunk of text for the FAQ that outlines a potential post-cycle recovery protocol that involves running low doses during recovery that will allow the user to keep a decent metabolism whilst still recovering their thyroid function after a heavy cycle. At some point I'm looking to run 12.5mcg on a cruise after a T3-heavy cycle and get bloods done on day 2 of starting 12.5mcg (to see if T3 levels are decent enough on 12.5mcg of exogenous T3 alone when I'm shut down after the cycle to make this idea worthwhile), then again two weeks later to see where I'm at (hopefully TSH and T4 normalised). 25mcg will cause full shutdown for those with a less-than-average-functioning thyroid so 25mcg wouldn't be a feasible amount to make this work for everybody.

Would have been amazing if you had the bloods done a couple of weeks ago as well when you first switched, but still, this looks very promising and confirms my suspicions really  It shows that 12.5mcg most likely doesn't shut down thyroid function so should be a safe bet to run during the recovery period and be particularly helpful during the beginning of the recovery period when your T3 levels are rock bottom. Though obviously there will be some slight inhibition in recovery so best to best to run the recovery protocol for 3 weeks rather than 2, but it should work out quite nicely.


----------



## carvegio (Jan 15, 2014)

Happy for you to link. Will take a look at your thread.

My brother on 25mcg had a general check up and his blood work showed his TSH at 1.0 from the usual 1.0 to 1.4 and his total T4 (not free T3 or T4) was bottom of the range but not zero. It is a shame it did not include free T3 and T4 - I will ask him to do it next time.

It would definitely be good to see more blood work to get an accurate picture.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

carvegio said:


> Happy for you to link. Will take a look at your thread.
> 
> My brother on 25mcg had a general check up and his blood work showed his TSH at 1.0 from the usual 1.0 to 1.4 and his total T4 (not free T3 or T4) was bottom of the range but not zero. It is a shame it did not include free T3 and T4 - I will ask him to do it next time.
> 
> It would definitely be good to see more blood work to get an accurate picture.


Well it appears that 25mcg mostly shut him down then, as it would do to the average person from what I've researched too.

Think I might just add the protocol anyway; I've read, talked about and experienced enough to believe whole-heartedly that running 12.5 during the recovery phase will keep your metabolism ticking over while you recover function, seeing these results is the icing on the cake to confirm what I pretty much already knew.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

I said:


> Well it appears that 25mcg mostly shut him down then, as it would do to the average person from what I've researched too.
> 
> Think I might just add the protocol anyway; I've read, talked about and experienced enough to believe whole-heartedly that running 12.5 during the recovery phase will keep your metabolism ticking over while you recover function, seeing these results is the icing on the cake to confirm what I pretty much already knew.


Never felt shut down running 12.5/day after discounting it

One thing crossed my mind

Can u speed it up permanently yr thyroids?

Bcos my bf keep striping off after usage?


----------



## Jason Gray (Sep 4, 2015)

carvegio said:


> No using alpha pharma (generic indian chemist stuff). My brother hated their arimidex (couldn't find the sweet spot and went back to wildcat) but the T3 seems spot on.


Mate I've never had a bad AP product. Not tried their AI's though. But their AAS (used their boldenone n test e), Clen, t3 all been good.

U notice fat loss?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Never felt shut down running 12.5/day after discounting it
> 
> One thing crossed my mind
> 
> ...


I believe that if your thyroid gets a bit "lazy" then shutting it down for a while and then allowing it to recover can give it a kick up the arse. I have no proof of this though so would never claim it as fact, just a hypothesis


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

carvegio said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been using 25mcg T3 for a while. I found summer a bit hard and was extra sweaty and the heat got to me more than usual. I had a feeling my T3 was high. I decided to drop down to 12.5mcg and I waited 16 days and did some blood work - ranges in brackets:
> 
> ...


I get similar results if I am on 25mcg T3 2-3 times a week, if i am on 25mcg 5-7 days a week, my TSH goes down drastically.....


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Came off uni-pharma t3 50mcg about 2 weeks aho, kept calories relatively low and have not noticed much of a rebound.

Just seen you can pick up like 100 tiromel for like £5 on united pharmacies - tempted to just run it all through winter bulk at 50mcg to help with appetite and protein synthesis


----------

